# Traditional Plum Pudding?



## ramydam (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't know why I thought of this just now, but I have alsways wanted to do a true Dickenesque plum pudding for Christmas.  At some point I read a recipe that said the pudding should steep in the brandy or whatever several MONTHS.  The only recipes I have are from the 1856  "The Improved Housewife" - one of my favorite cookbooks, but not always the most practical.  (It also reminds me to be grateful for modern methods of writing recipes!)  It has no less than three plum pudding recipes: Boiled Plum Pudding, Baked or Boiled English Plum Pudding, and English plum Pudding.  Here's its recipe for the latter.  Could anyone tell if this sounds traditional, or should there be something requiring months of steeping?  And does it have to be made with suet?  

English Plum Pudding

Mix well, one and a half pound of flour, with one of well prepared currants, one of stoned and fine chopped raisins, one of fine chopped beef suet, and twelve ounces of sifted sugar; add two teacups of brandy, eight eggs, a nutmeg, and a little salt; stir all well together; add a teacup of milk, and mix the whole thoroughly.
Prepare the cloth; bag, and tie the pudding moderately close, and boil six hours; sauce: mix butter, sugar, wine, and rose-water.


----------



## minorpad (Mar 11, 2009)

What are the best recipes for cooking with children?

My daughter is very interested in baking cakes.

Christopher Freville

Montreal, CA


----------

